# Busch Parks Discount(s) Promo Code



## U Guys Made Me Ink

FYI: Found a promo code for Busch parks, including Sea World, Busch Gardens (Tampa & Williamsburg), AND Sesame Place when ordering tix online. Click on "Promo Code" on each individual park's website and enter code "ACCESS" to receive 15% off 1-day tix.    

(although promo code "PEPSI" is a better deal at 20% off for Sea World, not sure if that also works at the other parks.) 

Just passing it along ...


----------



## micheller

Do you know if you have to be an employee of ACCESS if you use this code.  15% savings is really nice and I would love to take advantage of it.  I just don't want to get to the gate and have to show proof of employment.  We are going to Busch Gardens Virginia at the end of the week and with 4 of us going any money we can save would be wonderful.

Thanks for the post.

Michelle


----------



## U Guys Made Me Ink

I don't even know if ACCESS is the name of any particular company. I got the code from netsavers and I am not an employee nor do I have any netsavers ID card, etc, although I am a member but the code should be valid for all. It doesn't seem from other discount cose posts that they ever check these things anyway, especially when you've ordered the tix online and are just using the ticket to go thru the turnstile. (the tix are direct from the Busch sites and print out right away). If you're really concerned, I'm sure a call to the park's # will clear up any concerns.. Hope it works for you! Have fun!


----------

